# square bale in field over night



## yarnammurt (Jan 1, 2014)

Does anyone leave square bales over night. Might not. Get them all up tonight. no rain to speak of.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Some folks think its the end of the world but if the ground is dry and the hay was dry when baled its not a problem.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2014)

Ive done it many times. Never had issue


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

never ever. never leave my baler out either. the ground always has some moisture and the bales soak it up. And that chance of rain that wasn't has a bad habbit of happening. Guess I am one of the Germans that think leaving them out is the end of the world, Mike.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

We at least get them on trailers because of fire ants


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Hayman1 said:


> never ever. never leave my baler out either. the ground always has some moisture and the bales soak it up. And that chance of rain that wasn't has a bad habbit of happening. Guess I am one of the Germans that think leaving them out is the end of the world, Mike.


I don't leave my baler out either or any equipment for that matter.....maybe I get a little drier here than you do....like right now....nearly bone dry....yes, the ground always does have some moisture.... but so does the air.

Regards, Mike


----------



## shortrow (Feb 21, 2012)

You do all you can to get them out of the field. If the help doesn't show you cuss them, but it doesn't matter. Leaving bales in field is worst case scenario, but it's not the end of the world.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

We have to get them or the fire ants will be in them......you don't want to be buckin squares with fire ants.....and it only takes one bale....axe me how I know....


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

We don't have fire ants and we bale at night. I guess ours stay out at least a night or two, here.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

It all depends on your location. No problem here either. In fact lots of hay is stacked outside


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

A guy down the road left them out for a while. In January they turned into white bumps, by now you can barely see them in the field until someone mows into them.

Overnight you are probably fine, I just hate leaving any hay were a shower might show up.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I still see a couple fields with last years rounds. Not as bad as all the corn still partially standing though.


----------



## Tjim (Feb 23, 2014)

Like Teslan said, it probably depends a lot on location. We often leave them overnight. But then we're pretty dry and don't have fire ants...ugghhhh!


----------



## AndyL (Mar 9, 2013)

somedevildawg said:


> We have to get them or the fire ants will be in them......you don't want to be buckin squares with fire ants.....and it only takes one bale....axe me how I know....


How you know? 

With no rain there's no problem, We would have the crew stand them end to end in an upside down V, to help keep out the fire ants. It's better than leaving them flat on ground. When you start chunking fire ant bales, you'll think it's the end of the world. And there will be more than 1 bale..... If you don't believe me,,, Axe dawg how we know!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

AndyL said:


> How you know?
> 
> With no rain there's no problem, We would have the crew stand them end to end in an upside down V, to help keep out the fire ants. It's better than leaving them flat on ground. When you start chunking fire ant bales, you'll think it's the end of the world. And there will be more than 1 bale..... If you don't believe me,,, Axe dawg how we know!


They will eat your ass up! Before you get that first "bite" there will be 25 on ya and ya didn't even know it....in unison, they attack! Had a youngun helpin me one year, kid wore shorts to help buck bales, while carrying the bale to the trailer the bale was bouncing off of his thigh, poor kid had em on his thigh, hand, arm, and shoes.....felt bad for him, so much I gave him the rest of the day off......compounded by the fact it was 100 that day and we had just gotten a good rain right before baling, them ants was looking for something dry.....a bale of hay makes a nice home for the fire ant!


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Not here, always have enough ground moisture the side in contact with the ground will mold later. I don't even like to leave rounds out any longer than absolutely necessary.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I have left hay in the field overnight quite a few times due to the fact that I could not pick up as much as I baled. I make sure it is not going to rain before doing so and obviously if the ground if wet it may not be a good idea. In fact most of the hay is picked up out of the field and stacked in the barn during the night because by the time I finish baling for the evening and get a bite to eat it is starting getting dark by the time we get back to the field to pick up. The bales do get a little dampness to the outside of the bale but not enough to hurt anything in the stack.....just keeps the dust and chaff down when stacking.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Once in a while weather is dry enough to leave overnight, but you have to wait until 10-11 to pick them up to get the dew off, our dew is very heavy. Normally can't leave them on the ground at all. Even yesterday hit patches of standing water while baling.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

I never bale without a rack and a man stacking it. Sometimes if I'm alone I have to stop every 6 or 8 bales and go back there and stack it myself.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

slowzuki said:


> Once in a while weather is dry enough to leave overnight, but you have to wait until 10-11 to pick them up to get the dew off, our dew is very heavy. Normally can't leave them on the ground at all. Even yesterday hit patches of standing water while baling.


your dew is likely called fog here


----------



## yarnammurt (Jan 1, 2014)

well I got them up the next day. We had the front come through so it worked out great. I turned them up on end the next morning for most of the day to be safe. But all in all no problem.


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

If sm sqs must be left in the field overnight on moist soil, standing them on end the next day is an option. Knowing that the side in contact with the moist soil is going to be wet, wait for the morning moisture to leave the upside of the bale and at least roll the bales over to expose the moist side to sun and wind. By the time the rolling-over of 100 to 200 bales is completed, the first to be rolled over will be dry enough to collect and stack in the barn.


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

Every Climate & Soil Type will have it's own advantages and problems.

A neighbor has a hay sale for hay picked up in the field. The customer did not show to get his hay for 3 days and then wanted a further discount because the bales were bleached..

That fellow is lucky to still be alive. This neighbor could be pushed to violence.

That hay was picked up by the neighbors NH 1002 bale wagon and stacked in the hay shed, to be sold a few weeks later at a premium


----------



## shortrow (Feb 21, 2012)

barnrope said:


> I never bale without a rack and a man stacking it. Sometimes if I'm alone I have to stop every 6 or 8 bales and go back there and stack it myself.


I have done this. It sucks.


----------

